# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  [Tin tức] Samsung đưa 20.000 máy phay kim loại sang Việt Nam

## giaiphapcnc

Để chuyển sang sản xuất thân máy cho Galaxy S6 và S6 Edge bằng hợp kim nhôm tương tự như chất liệu Apple đang sử dụng, Samsung đã vận chuyển hơn 20.000 máy phay kim loại sang các nhà máy của họ đặt tại Việt Nam.



Bộ phận điện tử Samsung Electronics được ví như viên ngọc quý gắn trên vương miện của Samsung và mảng kinh doanh smartphone chính là nhân tố mấu chốt giúp viên ngọc này tỏa sáng. Trong quý đầu năm 2014, mảng điện thoại di động chiếm hơn 3/4 lợi nhuận hoạt động của Samsung Electronics. Tuy nhiên, sau đó, tình hình lại chuyển biến theo chiều hướng tiêu cực hơn, tình hình kinh doanh không mấy suôn sẻ, lợi nhuận của mảng này sụt giảm 42% vào năm ngoái.

Theo Wall Street Journal, Samsung đang có những động thái, nỗ lực xoay chuyển tình thế như gửi hàng ngàn máy phay đến các nhà máy tại châu Á để sản xuất Galaxy S6 với diện mạo bằng kim loại cao cấp giống như các sản phẩm iPhone của Apple nhằm tăng khả năng cạnh tranh.

Để chuyển sang sản xuất thân máy bằng hợp kim nhôm tương tự như chất liệu Apple đang sử dụng, Samsung đã vận chuyển hơn 20.000 máy phay kim loại sang các nhà máy của họ đặt tại Việt Nam. Bên cạnh đó, hãng cũng quyết định sử dụng các vi xử lý chính hãng và ngưng sản xuất tràn lan nhiều sản phẩm ở các phân khúc khác nhau như trước nhằm nâng cao lợi nhuận và cắt giảm chi phí. Mặc dù quy mô sản xuất lớn, cung cấp nhiều sản phẩm đa dạng ở mọi phân khúc di động từng là lợi thế của Samsung, giúp hãng đem về nhiều lợi nhuận nhưng lợi thế này đang dần mất đi khi có sự xuất hiện của các hãng sản xuất điện thoại giá rẻ và tầm trung đến từ Trung Quốc.

Câu hỏi đặt ra là liệu S6 có đủ khả năng giúp Samsung xoay chuyển tình thế, lấy lại đà phát triển cũng như khách hàng tiềm năng từ tay đối thủ hay không. Sau những đánh giá tích cực, các nhà lãnh đạo Samsung kỳ vọng rằng bộ đôi chủ lực Galaxy S6 và S6 Edge có thể trở thành sản phẩm bán chạy nhất trong dòng Galaxy từ trước đến nay với doanh số dự kiến đạt 70 triệu chiếc. Tuy nhiên, theo số liệu thống kê doanh số tại Trung Quốc mới công bố, Samsung vẫn tụt lại phía sau, chiếm vị trí thứ tư sau Apple, Xiaomi và Huawei. Do đó, vẫn cần chờ đợi thêm một thời gian nữa mới biết được bộ đôi smartphone này có thực sự giúp Samsung vực dậy với doanh số khủng hay không.

Trang Bùi

Theo The Verge

Link: http://vnreview.vn/tin-tuc-kinh-doan...-sang-viet-nam

http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/12/85...s6-metal-sales

--------------------------------------

*2-3 năm nữa có khi nhà nhà dùng CNC ah*

----------

CKD

----------


## nhatson

có đoạn ... giống như á bồ, nên coi clip sản xuất á bồ xem tia được máy nào mốt canh me hốt

----------

conga, Gamo, trandai87

----------


## biết tuốt

không biết mấy năm nữa nó nhả ra nhể :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nhatson

> không biết mấy năm nữa nó nhả ra nhể


đự tính bán 70triệu cái, 70x10e6 x 600usd ~ 42 tỉ usd

cái nhà máy ấy em nghe khoảng 1 tỉ , 20.000 máy >>> 50k usd 1 máy
chắc 1 2 năm là nó thanh lí được  :Smile: 

các cụ chịu khó ủng hộ samsung để nó nhanh thải máy nào

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## Diyodira

Có thải một mớ rồi đó.

----------

nhatson

----------


## biết tuốt

nó đi vào hoạt động ae chờ vài tháng là có cả tấn mũi phay kim loại thải ra nhá  :Wink:

----------

nhatson

----------


## ahdvip

Trời ơi, phát hiện ra một xóm chuyên mua ve chai đang chuẩn bị tinh thần.  :Wink:

----------


## puskinu

Lúc đó hy vọng ngoài Bắc có nhiều hàng ngon bổ chất lượng như trong Nam, nhìn các bác có đồ ngon mà thèm quá  :Frown:

----------


## Doosan

CNCDoosan chỉ là banhs mì kẹp thịt

----------


## marl

> đự tính bán 70triệu cái, 70x10e6 x 600usd ~ 42 tỉ usd
> 
> cái nhà máy ấy em nghe khoảng 1 tỉ , 20.000 máy >>> 50k usd 1 máy
> chắc 1 2 năm là nó thanh lí được 
> 
> các cụ chịu khó ủng hộ samsung để nó nhanh thải máy nào


Sao thế được. Các cụ ủng hộ BPhone thì nhanh hơn chứ.

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Theo thông tin vỉa hè thì 20.000 máy này là FANUC các bác ah

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt hàng xin gửi thông tin liên hệ, yêu cầu về các thông số kỹ thuật của máy tới chúng tôi theo địa chỉ dưới đây, BKMech sẽ tư vấn và hỗ trợ quý khách một cách tốt nhất!
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/18Fn...aDt3pEIo8/edit 
E-mail: bkmech.sale01@gmail.com
Đt: 0983979868

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4cIurrnlZ

----------


## fucBD

Không biết mới 100% không ?

----------


## khanhlinh096

Nhà máy samsung việt nam chủ yếu là làm phần nắp lưng , đa số là lắp ráp là nhiều còn máy móc lớn chắc nó không dám cho người việt nam đụng vào quá  :Smile: ) sợ lắm

----------


## solero

> Nhà máy samsung việt nam chủ yếu là làm phần nắp lưng , đa số là lắp ráp là nhiều còn máy móc lớn chắc nó không dám cho người việt nam đụng vào quá ) sợ lắm


Thiển cận. Vào xưởng Khách sạn 5 sao CNC chưa mà phán như thần vậy?

----------

